# Venusenvy 1000 Posts!!!!



## Artrella

*  CONGRATULATIONS MY FRIEND!!! BEAUTIFUL 1000 POSTS!!!   GO ON LIKE THIS!!!   *​


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Venus!!!! Thank you for your _always ready_ help!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I didn't even know!    Thanks all . . .  I love my time here.  




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Art. This girl is on fire!!! *


----------



## te gato

!!!!Congratulations Venus!!!
​ 
thanks for all the help
keep it up !!
 
te gato


----------



## Eustache

Fffeeeellliiccciiidaaaadesss!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Venus!

Here is a beautiful shot of your namesake planet.





A warm hug,
LN


----------



## Leopold

Muchas felicidades, Venus. 

Leo


----------



## cuchuflete

*Congratulations Venus!







* It's always a pleasure to read your posts...Thank you!!
cuchu​


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades Venus

Aprendo contigo 

Be


----------



## lsp

Venusenvy, you have the esteem of at least as many members as you have posts, and I am sure those numbers will continue to rise together.  ​
Congrats, Lsp_ (thinking: WOW, the whole forum is on fire this week with milestones. I may reach 2000 just by congratulating everyone!)_


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades y gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## alc112

Congratulations
Great work
Thanks for all your help


----------



## Alfry

I offer you my warmest congratulations


----------



## pinkpanter

Muchas felicidades VenusEnvy!!!
Y muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda.


----------



## araceli

¡  FELICITACIONES VENUSENVY !


----------



## Lancel0t

Nicole, congratulations and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Lancel0t

lsp said:
			
		

> _ (thinking: WOW, the whole forum is on fire this week with milestones. I may reach 2000 just by congratulating everyone!)_


Lance _ (thinking: So do I. )_


----------



## lercarafridi

_You enlighten the board every day
from your wisdom we learn
Venus, that is all I have to say
To release all that inside me yearns_


----------



## VenusEnvy

lercarafridi said:
			
		

> _You enlighten the board every day
> from your wisdom we learn
> Venus, that is all I have to say
> To release all that inside me yearns_



Wow, Can I blush over the computer?   

Thank you all. I have remained for so long (long enough to acheive 1000 posts) because of the great minds, and kind hearts that I engage with here, everyday.


----------



## zebedee

My warmest congratulations, Venus, on 1000 posts very well reached.
And here's to the next 1000!

zeb


----------



## pinkpanter

lercarafridi said:
			
		

> _You enlighten the board every day
> from your wisdom we learn
> Venus, that is all I have to say
> To release all that inside me yearns_



So cute!

Venus... You are a muse of poetry no less!


----------



## Sharon

*CONGRATULATIONS, VENUS ENVY!!*





 Thank you.
Sometimes your posts make me smile 
...sometimes they make me think. 
I've enjoyed both. 

Sharon.


----------



## Whodunit

*Also congrats from me, Venus!!!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thanks, Who.  



EDIT: Well, thanks to everyone!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations VenusEnvy, keep up the good work!


----------

